# [connexion local] probleme de connection root en local

## gluglu

bonjour à tous,

Je viens de m'apercevoir que je ne pouvais plus me loger en root sur ma machine en local.

en ssh ca fonctionne mais pas directement sur la machine.

j'ai l'impression que ca me ferme la session immédiatement.

tail -f /var/log/secure :

```
Jul 15 19:38:29 srvtest1 login: pam_securetty(login:auth): access denied: tty 'pts/0' is not secure !

Jul 15 19:39:29 srvtest1 sshd[1758]: Received disconnect from 192.168.2.215: 11:

Jul 15 19:39:29 srvtest1 sshd[1758]: pam_warn(sshd:session): function=[pam_sm_close_session] service=[sshd] terminal=[

ssh] user=[root] ruser=[] rhost=[192.168.2.215]

Jul 15 19:40:00 srvtest1 sshd[1980]: Accepted password for root from 192.168.2.215 port 2106 ssh2

Jul 15 19:40:00 srvtest1 sshd[1980]: pam_unix(sshd:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)

Jul 15 19:40:00 srvtest1 sshd[1980]: pam_warn(sshd:session): function=[pam_sm_open_session] service=[sshd] terminal=[s

sh] user=[root] ruser=[] rhost=[192.168.2.215]

```

mon /etc/pam.d/sshd :

```

auth        optional      pam_group.so

auth        required      pam_env.so

auth        sufficient    pam_unix.so likeauth

auth        sufficient    pam_ldap.so use_first_pass

auth        required      pam_deny.so

auth        required      pam_warn.so

account     sufficient    pam_unix.so

account     sufficient    pam_ldap.so use_first_pass

account     required      pam_deny.so

account     required      pam_warn.so

password    required      pam_cracklib.so retry=2 minlen=8

password    sufficient    pam_unix.so use_authok md5 shadow

password    sufficient    pam_ldap.so use_authok

password    required      pam_deny.so

password    required      pam_warn.so

session     optional      pam_mkhomedir.so skel=/etc/skel/ umask=077 silent

session     required      pam_limits.so

session     optional      pam_ldap.so

```

qqu aurait une idée pour reparer ca ?

----------

## geekounet

Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

Et quels sont les droits sur ton /dev/pts/0 ?

----------

## gluglu

ls -lah /dev/pts/0

crw--w---- 1 root tty 136, 0 jui 16 12:31 /dev/pts/0

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

pts/0 est utilisé pour les connections distantes et les terminaux virtuels, bizarre qu'une console de login l'utilise, tu te logge comment en local ?

Sinon la façon la plus simple de corriger le problème serait de l'ajouter à /etc/securetty.

----------

## gluglu

c'est en console direct sur le serveur (console vmware) c'est une machine vmware

----------

## gluglu

une idée ?

----------

## gluglu

pts/0 dans le fichier /etc/securetty n'y change rien

a moin qu'il y ai quelque chose a redemarrer apres.

----------

## gluglu

j'ai redemarré et rien  :Sad: 

par contre quand ldap est pas lancé ca fonctionne.

----------

## gluglu

 :Shocked: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Et tu utilise LDAP ?

Sinon vu que le problème est le login local avec ldap faudrait voir les fichiers pam correspondants.

----------

## gluglu

oui j'utilise ldap mais que pour des comptes unix, et que pour ssh

----------

